
Tesla confirms having produced its 300,000th electric car - fmihaila
https://electrek.co/2018/02/14/tesla-delivered-300000th-vehicle/
======
weinzierl
I know we can't and shouldn't compare Tesla's production to traditional car
production, but just to put the numbers into perspective:

Toyota produces that many cars every 11 days. VW is about the same. Not
electric cars of course, but I don't have numbers for these.

~~~
georgeecollins
I think the point is that Tesla has the potential to grow its sales much
faster than Toyota or VW. Tesla will probably never be a brand like VW or
Toyota. If they succeed they are more likely to be like BMW. And to put this
into perspective, they have sold as many cars as Rolls-Royce would in 100
years.*

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolls-
Royce_Motor_Cars#Sales](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolls-
Royce_Motor_Cars#Sales)

~~~
weinzierl
Good point, Tesla doesn't need to be the next Toyota to be successful. I still
think they have a long way to go to even get into BMW range. 300000 cars takes
BMW (including Brilliance) only 39 days.

100% agree what you said about sales, especially because of Tesla's own
dealerships which let them avoid entrenched distribution channels.

Nice find about Rolls-Royce, by the way.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Cars sit idle 95% of the time, and 17.2 million new cars are sold every year.

If self driving comes sooner vs later, do we need 17 million new cars a year?
Probably not.

~~~
VVyattPrentice
the wealthy will likely want the creature comforts a personal vehicle affords.

------
pythonaut_16
It will be interesting to see the long-tail on Tesla production and sales. If
they can get through their ramp up difficulties on Model 3 and get to making a
profit per vehicle sold they might have incredible staying power over the long
term, and they'll only get better at production over time.

Their strategy of branding their cars primarily as the model (i.e. S, X, 3) vs
2018 Tesla Model S makes them fairly timeless.

------
weinzierl
The page shows an ad[1] that says:

    
    
        Tesla referral code
        Use it to buy Tesla's Model S or Model X
    

[1] [https://weinzierl.keybase.pub/2018/tesla-
referral.png](https://weinzierl.keybase.pub/2018/tesla-referral.png)

~~~
modeless
People have bought billboards in SF for this:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/9fu3Adr-0o/](https://www.instagram.com/p/9fu3Adr-0o/)

~~~
nathanaldensr
I like the poor quality English: "Save $1000 off."

------
jedberg
This doesn't break out US sales vs foreign, but if we assume 2/3 of the
vehicles are sold in the US, that means they just hit their 200,000 car limit
for the tax credit, or are just about to.

If they are clever they'll try to make car 200,000 roll out just after April
1, to push it into Q2, giving them six months more of the credit.

But it definitely means that a lot of Model 3 buyers are gonna get screwed as
they push the delivery of the cheap model 3 out to 2019, as those are the
people who were most likely counting on the $7,500 when they pre-ordered.

~~~
_ph_
Tesla just started to ship the Model 3 to Canada - probably to time hitting
the 200.000 car limit in the US.

------
4dayworkweek
I have a feeling that Tesla isn't going to move towards a four day work week
:-(

------
rocky1138
This article doesn't include numbers for the Roadster.

~~~
mikeash
They built about 2,500 Roadsters.

~~~
olivermarks
The roadster was a lotus elise based kit car they electrified

